# My Nikon D800 Camera Profile



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 8, 2014)

It rained all day yesterday so I finally got around to creating a Camera Profile for my D800 and thought I would share it in case its useful to anyone. It is based on the Adobe Standard profile but has a couple of fairly subtle tweaks to "improve" it - at least to my eyes / tastes   This is now set as my default profile. You can download it and see some examples here.

http://www.nikplayer.com/2014/02/nikon-d800-lightroom-camera-profile.html

Any comments / feedback here in this post or on the blog are welcome.


----------

